
White House teams up with Google to build Coronavirus screening site - Reedx
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/13/white-house-teams-up-with-google-to-build-coronavirus-screening-site/
======
sneak
What about those of us who do not wish to provide our medical information or
PII to Google? Will we be cut off from all federal services?

